# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB tarihinde görülmemiş karar

## ceydaaa

AB liderleri 25 saat süren toplantının ardından 7 yıllık ortak bütçe için uzlaşma sağladı. Uzlaşmayla AB, tarihinde ilk kez bütçesini bir önceki döneme göre kısma kararı aldı.

2014-2020 dönemini kapsayan 7 yıllık ortak bütçeyi hazırlamak için toplanan AB liderleri, 25 saat süren pazarlığın ardından uzlaşma sağladı. AB Komisyonu'nun gelecek 7 yıl için 1 trilyon 33 milyar Euro düzeyinde olmasını önerdiği bütçe, kriz nedeniyle azaltılarak 960 milyar Euro'ya indirildi.

Üye ülkeler, tavan olarak belirlenen bu rakama rağmen bütçeye 908 milyar Euro fiili ödeme yapma konusunda mutabık kaldı.

AB'nin mevcut 7 yıllık (2007-2013) bütçesinin 994 milyar Euro olduğu dikkate alınırsa, liderlerin prensipte anlaştığı rakam yüzde 3,4 küçülme anlamına geliyor.

İLK KEZ KEMER SIKIYORLAR

AB böylece 62 yıllık tarihinde ilk kez bütçesini bir önceki döneme göre kısmış olacak.Liderlerin uzlaştığı bütçenin yürürlüğe girebilmesi için Avrupa Parlamentosu'nun (AP) de onayı gerekiyor.

AP Başkanı Martin Schulz, dün liderleri, beklentileri karşılamaması halinde yeni bütçeyi reddetmekle ve başkentlerden gelebilecek baskıları azaltmak için gizli oylama yaptırmakla tehdit etmişti.

AB'nin Kıbrıs Rum Kesiminin dönem başkanlığında, 22-23 Kasım'da toplanan ilk bütçe zirvesi, üye ülkelerin net katkı yapanlar ve faydalananlar şeklindeki kutuplaşması nedeniyle anlaşmazlıkla sonuçlanmıştı.

----------

